# ERBIL | Rolsen | +100m | 31 fl | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

by : Ahmed Waheed Mzuri


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

OMG!! it is amazing!! great project!!


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

wow


----------



## Dmerdude (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## JosephC21 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's been a year since this project was last updated


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

ROLSEN MALL & hotel 31th Floor level
the first & finest in Erbil

This project is located in the heart city of Erbil , On the main road leading to the city of Mosul against the important malls and commercial centers and is expected to become one of the important tourism attractions in the region .


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

ROLSEN MALL & hotel 31th Floor level the first & finest in Erbil , This project is located in the heart city of Erbil , On the main road leading to the city of Mosul against the important malls and commercial centers and is expected to become one of the important tourism attractions in the region .


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------

